
Business 2.0 vs. Valleywag - gibsonf1
http://publishing2.com/2007/06/14/business-20-vs-valleywag/
======
bootload
_'... Business 2.0 had a smart response to Om Malik's departure - turn all of
their writers into bloggers and create a blog network ... challenge for
Business 2.0 is that all of these writers also have to put out a print
magazine ...'_

Someone who gets the changes occurring in newspaper & print world. Another
problem is being able to morph content that's blogged into print quality
articles along with all the associated things we have come to expect of _good_
print articles (journalists that can do fact checking, citing, entertain and
get copy out the door at the same time)

